# DIY strap



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Well its nothing fantastic, but out of necessity, I've put together a strap. I bought some very basic leather working tools a while back, of which only really the needles, punches, cutting mat and awl are useful.

I also bought some strips/offcuts of leather and after a few boo-boos was able to come up with this.

DIY strap by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

I say it was necessity, I managed to shear a link screw clean off whilst sizing the bracelet - just waiting for the manufacturer to get back to me as its a brand new watch and all of the others have come out with ease and the same force. Just unlucky I guess but it's in the last non-removable link rendering it useless at this point in time. 

Other than this, the Traska experience of unboxing and feel was very good. It wears just fine on my strap but I'm itching to try it on the bracelet. Below its pictured


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks good - more/better photos needed please?!?!

I too have had a go at making a leather strap - unfortunately my choice of leather (at the time) was limited to this rather fetching shade of blue. I decided that a single thickness Nato would be simplest. I quite enjoyed making it & it's comfortable to wear but I don't use it (except I'm wearing the thing now :swoon: ).


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes, some pictures of the strap would be good...

I have several bits of leather and have toyed with making my own but wonder how tricky it is to angle cut where the end is folded over and fixed to form the springbar loop.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Jon Mack (of Traska) has said that he will send out a new 6 o'clock side of the bracelet, so top marks to him.

Here is another shot of the strap, its been lashed together from what I had lying around so isn't pretty at the back end. It was very much a learn as you go job, so the tongue end is MK2 and a little more refined. I've only black leather now (thickness more suited to single piece straps, so will need to get some more brown. It was double thickness of c.1.5mm to get where it is. I just sanded the edges and then attempted to burnish a little.

I used Bostik leather glue (I've previously had it for my shoes and repairing leather straps. The buckle is 16mm robbed from elsewhere (hence aggressive last minute cut at the end. As I said super rough, but it fitted the bill with what I had.

Strap by Alex Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have made a few  started making them for my Panerai and then just carried on.

The last one I made was for the P01. I've sold quite a few on ebay so it's paid for the tools and leather and as a bonus I enjoy making them. 































Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Nice! I've got a way to go before anyone would purchase one I'd made!


----------

